# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Montreal (Μόντρεαλ)

## mastrovasilis

Μερικές φωτό από το λιμάνι του Μόντρεαλ στον Καναδά.
0555-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.2.jpg

0556-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.3.jpg

0557-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.4.jpg

0559-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.jpg

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## manolis_creta

> Μερικές φωτό από το λιμάνι του Μόντρεαλ στον Καναδά.
> 0555-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.2.jpg
> 
> 0556-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.3.jpg
> 
> 0557-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.4.jpg
> 
> 0559-2008.06.19-Port of Montreal.jpg
> 
> πηγή. dieselduck.net


 
Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου Μαστροβασίλη ! , γενικά ο Καναδάς είναι μια πολύ ωραία χωρά με οργάνωση  :Wink: , ξεχώρισα το Κεμπέκ και το Τορόντο από τα λιμάνια που πήγαμε , στο Μόντρεαλ δεν βγήκα ουσιαστικά παρά μόνο να πάω να φέρω τσαπ τσαπ απέξω:mrgreen::mrgreen: !! , ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες και από μένα !

montreal prin lekani2.jpg

montreal prin lekani.jpg

proti lekani montreal.jpg

montreal prin proth lekani 1.jpg

ontario3.jpg

----------

